# These Tapcon Screws Are A Bear



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Stingray said:


> I am just beginning my basement remodel and am having trouble with the tapcon screws. I am putting them into PT lumber for the bottom of my walls. I am following the directions, and using the provided drill bit. But I keep breaking them off when I screw them into the ground.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,


Try to drill deeper into the concrete, before inserting the screws and tightening.


----------



## Nhrafan (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't know what your using to tighten them down but I found when I used my cordless drill to drive them in they would snap off pretty easily. 
When I tightened them by hand to a good snug fit I had much more luck.

I also agree with Atlantic.... drill deep enough holes so they don't bottom out.:thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Nhrafan said:


> I don't know what your using to tighten them down but I found when I used my cordless drill to drive them in they would snap off pretty easily.
> When I tightened them by hand to a good snug fit I had much more luck.


Good advice as well...


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Make sure your not using ones that are too long. Also I will drive them in til they get tight and back them out and do it again a few times til I get it where I want it.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Whenever I put the tapcons in, I would always make sure that the drill bit extended 1/2 and inch longer than the screw when I inserted it into my hammer drill.

I would always get them in perfectly flush with the pressure treated wood this way.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

using right length tapcon is also very important, too long will make your job too hard unnecessary...


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Might want to get your shop vac and vac out all the dust in the hole before trying to drive a screw.


----------



## Stingray (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. I bought some longer drill bits and have been using the shop vac to get rid of the dust. They are going right in now. You would think the drill bit provided in the package would have done the job, well live and learn I suppose.

Thank you all!!!!


----------



## woodmagman (Apr 16, 2007)

Stingray said:


> I am just beginning my basement remodel and am having trouble with the tapcon screws. I am putting them into PT lumber for the bottom of my walls. I am following the directions, and using the provided drill bit. But I keep breaking them off when I screw them into the ground.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,


Rent a quality concrete drill and purchase a bit or two. A 18 volt driver and you can do all the walls in under an hour.
You need to have the right tool for the job.....


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Also, need to use the right 18v, the cheap ones is no good... drive one screw and battery is out...

I got Milwaukee... this guy can perform wonder....


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

I have an 18V Milwaukee hammer drill and their batteries are crap. I'm itchin' to buy replacement Lithium Ion batteries for my drill, but it costs $199 for two batteries and charger. I'll buy it when I need it.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

why would you say Milwaukee batteries are crap... short life? or not enough power... it works very long lasting for me so far (after 2 months of usage)


----------



## Stingray (Mar 17, 2007)

I am using a corded B&D hammer drill. once I started drilling deeper the problems went away. I got all the screws in quickly. 

Thanks again.


----------



## MikeF (Sep 28, 2006)

Easiest solution I have found for a fool proof method is use the tap cons with hex heads, drill your holes with a hammer drill, then use a impact wrench to install the tapcons. Bada-boom-bada-bing, fool proof, anybody can do it, no vacuum, no skills needed, the hex head versions and the impact wrench do all the work.


----------

